# 2016 Cruze Amp location?



## vannatta20 (May 21, 2016)

Also its a Gen 1 not the new gen 2


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you don't have Pioneer sound, the amp is part of the head unit.

If you do have Pioneer sound, you'd have a pair of 6x9 speakers in the rear deck and a amp mounted on the passenger side of the trunk about where the rear shelf is.


----------



## vannatta20 (May 21, 2016)

Where's the speaker wires coming out? I only counted 6 wires from the plug


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at. It might be the display panel. The actual head unit is behind the button panel. Follow the CD slot.


----------



## vannatta20 (May 21, 2016)

Ah. Ok. I was looking only at the display unit. I didn't think about the CD player


----------



## dikoroso (May 12, 2016)

vannatta20 said:


> I am ready to install a amp and sub but ran into a issue. My head unit looks like this from the back. [URL="http://amazingdealuk.info/107/g.png%5b/IMG"]http://amazingdealuk.info/107/g.png[/IMG[/URL]]
> The adapter harness I bought GM44 does not fit of course. Any ideas? Where is the amp? I do not have the pioneer stereo. Just the MYlink head unit[ATTACH=CONFIG]194394[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> 
> Where do you bought it?


----------

